# How many of you take you Chihuahuas into



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Into stores, if so what kind of stores and are you ever told to leave because you have a dog in the store. I am trying to socialize Ike a bit more and want to take him to more places besides the vet. . I have never taken any of my dogs into stores before, once in awhile I do see people doing this.


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

I wondered this too, I'd be too afraid i'd get thrown out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## flowersnsunshine (Apr 27, 2013)

I've taken Josie into a lot of different stores and I've never been asked to leave. As long as there's no "NO DOGS ALLOWED" sign, you should be fine. Also, it would be best not to go into places that sell food because it could be a health violation. Most places I go, the people just coo over Josie and ask to pet her. Most clothing stores are fine with dogs, but if Ike isn't potty trained yet, you might want to hold him just so he doesn't have any accidents.


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

I dont know if this counts but the other day i took Blu to a doctor with me. They did not have a no pets allowed sign posted and i did not get thrown out??


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

the BEST place to socialize are pet stores.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 4, so I don't try it. But when it was just Lex, I took her in places a lot. People loved it! I was never asked to leave.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I have taken both Coco and Lilo into stores. When Coco was a puppy I took her almost everywhere to socialise her. Supermarkets, markets, pet shops, fabric shops, art and craft stores, pubs/cafes/restaurants (some allow dogs and if not if they have an outdoor seating area), clothes shops, etc, you name it. hehe I'm sure dogs weren't allowed in some of those places but they often let me in if I asked because she was so small (they rarely said no if I had a bag to put her in).


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I took BG to Home Depot. I did it for a reason though I noticed from being cooped up all winter the following spring she was afraid of noises so what better place than Home Depot. The first time she was in a carrier and she slowly adjusted to the sounds that she could walk. They are pet friendly though dogs are always in and out of there


----------



## LEiiGHANNX (Jun 19, 2013)

I always take my pixie into my local shop Ive never been told to leave- but i always pick her up so shes not roaming the shop. Just before her 2nd jab I wrapped her in blankets and took her in tessco where they was fine with it then a few months later I look her to the same shop and was asked to leave even no there wasn't a no dog sign. Some places are funny about it but I think more shops should allow dogs in if they don't do no harm x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have taken Jaxx into pet stores and hardware stores.
I always think that if I wouldn't want to deal with other people's large dogs in a place then I won't take Jaxx there. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

If you have Bass Pro shops in your area dogs are welcome in those- and most are like a city inside they are so big- so plenty of socializing opportunity, lots of new things to see. I like bass pro because it is different from what my dogs normally see but it is not as loud as home depot can be with lots of machines going and stuff.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> If you have Bass Pro shops in your area dogs are welcome in those- and most are like a city inside they are so big- so plenty of socializing opportunity, lots of new things to see. I like bass pro because it is different from what my dogs normally see but it is not as loud as home depot can be with lots of machines going and stuff.


Thank you! I had no clue Bass Pro allowed dogs. 

Oh I forgot we have taken Jaxx in Tractor Supply too. They are fine with pets or at least ours is. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have taken Amberleah in bunch of stores, even grocery store like meijers. She is so small people thinks she is cute. I do take my travel case in sometime if needed, so don't have to leave her in car. I did take her in restaurant once they didn't say anything but was dog event in park out side the restaurant. 
One time I went in the store the door person said I don't think you can bring the dog in, I said oh yes I can and kept walking.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Here in France it is normal for small dogs to go pretty much anywhere, our local Mall has no dogs allowed signed on the doors but the place is full of them and the staff and security are always cooing over them and petting them!

The only places that really do not allow dogs are supermarkets for hygiene reasons so Basil goes pretty much everywhere with me. If you have a soft carrier or bag that he can go in that is the best, that way he has somewhere to retreat to for a rest if he needs it and if you are not sure about trying to go into a certain shop it's a great way to test the water and see how the staff and Ike react


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone, we just got back, I took him to the UPS store to fax some things, and he was held the whole time by me and or my husband. Ike was a prefect little guy, he shook a lot , but never whined or barked. At home we can't shut him up. I guess I have a home devil and street angel. Then we went to the bank, only to the window , but he was staring at the lady in the window. He got to sit in his snoozer car seat all by himself , Sadie stayed home. I think he liked it!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Stores dont really mind if your dog is small. You don't even have to carry the dog. But If your dog is medium or large. You have to ask. Some well let you bring your medium dog if you carried him. 

In Europe a lot of store owners have there dog in the stores with them. There more open with letting dogs in there stores. 

In Saudi tho i dont even have to ask. Its not allowed. lol But i do bring Chico to the pet shop.  Let them say a ward and i well let Chico lick them to death.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel is too big to take into stores! And he isn't friendly to people. I'm working on trying to change that, but things keep getting in the way! Hehe. I was in Stop and Shop one day, a local grocery store, in the winter and this elderly couple had their chi with them in the child seat of the cart! I was shocked because dogs are not allowed in places with food. He was so calm, quiet and friendly! If a dog is well behaved, I'm okay with it!


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

I think a lot depends on whare you are located (state, country). in our area, service dogs are the only ones allowed in stores other than pet stores. my service dog Paris, is allowed every ware. my other dog, princess is not. we are training Princess for service work. even in training, I have to ask managers if I can bring her in since she is not certified yet. some places I can get away with as long as she is fully in her carrier.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

We were kicked out of the supermarket once and I was holding Kalisee. Actually I was not kicked out literally, I was told to go tie her up at the front desk...yeah right! So I left and went back to another super market without her . 

I do not carry Kalisee in a bag but if I have to go in somewhere I pick her up. Its usually a problem though because people want to pet her and she is not all that friendly with hands in her face. Unless she comes up to you on her own, she does not like to be approached, so I usually leave her home when I need to go shopping.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I takes my two into Home Depot, Lowe's, Walmart (but not the food section), pet stores and Doggie Boutiques, Bed, Bath and Beyond and CVS (in a doogie purse).


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

I use to take Tia EVERYWHERE! I always carried her or put her in her doggy purse, or zipped up in my sweater or jacket, she loved it and never barked or growled at anyone while we were out but at home she was a different dog( barked and growled at people) I took her to stores, malls, schools, work... The only place I was told she couldn't be there was Target ... But I still took her in her purse and people didn't seem to care..(oh how I miss her)
Now I'm trying w Bailey she is a little bigger so it won't be as easy but she does have a wonderful personality at home... She's just not too fond of the purse bag yet. Lol!


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

see, now around here, you get kicked out at walmart, some of the Home Depots.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

queen princess said:


> see, now around here, you get kicked out at walmart, some of the Home Depots.


Even in a purse bag? Or tucked in your " jacket, sweater, shirt lol)? The purse just looks like your own purse i just throw my wallet and the dog in and go~ oh Ross wouldn't let us in one time... But I carried Bailey in the "purse" and walked right in another time..Haha


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

yep! most places are pretty strict around here.


----------



## intenshn (Jun 9, 2013)

I've brought mine into Target and the local flea market. I haven't tried anywhere else yet.  But she loves it.


----------

